# Help!!! Missing Fish and crab



## chriswaxx (Mar 1, 2005)

Recently, my damsel disappeared and now today my straberry crab is missing. I have nothing in my tank exept live rock. I have checked everywhere... What's Happening???


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Could be a mantis shrimp that hitch hiked on your live rock... what are your water parameters? If they check out I think its a mantis. You can make a mantis trap several ways... just google it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

aahh mantis shrimp...dangerous little buggers...

they kill with a strong blow of their claws to crush their prey...200 lbs of force...they've been known to crack tank glass

they are cool though...:wink:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

heres a link with a video of one catching a fish....its pretty freeky lookin.... http://www.nightsea.com/mantis.htm#video i personally dont like them....i hope you can find out and rectify the problem soon!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

2 more links : 
http://www.blueboard.com/mantis/pest/tell.htm
http://www.blueboard.com/mantis/pest.htm


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

id be interested in having one...just because they're not wanted in the aquarium makes me want to have one  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

if you slow that down ALOT more lydia, you'll actually see a flash in the water. something to do with the speed and force that their claws are making in the water. i feel bad for the fish. lol


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Scuba Kid @ Wed Mar 16 said:


> id be interested in having one...just because they're not wanted in the aquarium makes me want to have one  :wink:


lol

:shock: :shock: :shock: wow yah i see what you mean

poor fish :rip:


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol i have one... came in on a piece of coral w/live rock he was about half dead from the trip(overnight) but i put him in a small 2 gal tank and he has been in there for about a month and a half... he is onle a quarter of an inch.. when they say you cant kill these things they arnt liein. im just kinda keeping him to see what hes like, so i dont have a filter, but i change water every once in a while. hes pretty cool, he "drilled" a hole in one of the small live rocks i put in there thats where he stays


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol i just put a feeder guppy in there... it was literally seconds before he dissapeared... i looked away to put up the net, and BAM he was gone... ll


----------



## freddieandeffie (Sep 3, 2010)

OMG that is actually scary. no wonder chiswaxx's fish dissappeared.


----------

